# Looking to buy/upgrade video camera..



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been using older mini dv cameras for the last 10 years or so but time to upgrade. 
I travel a lot, and the cameras take a beating, from the arctic to desert, lots of dust and sand.
I travel on helicopters and Hercules C-130's and like to film boarding and un-boarding, sometimes get to sit upfront so I need something compact, not too cumbersome, that I can hold in one hand while carrying a bag. Should have motion stabilizing features, night shooting, sometimes I meet up with wild life so a zoom feature, or ability to change lens. 
I've thought about a Go-Pro but they seem pricy, although if that's the only one that would meet those criteria, that's what I'd get...
Any suggestions?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Go Pros certainly have a good reputation, and I know several people who swear by them. Totally waterproof. Even easy to attach to a helmet. Not sure about their zoom abilities.

I use a regular waterproof camera, and find it incredibly tough but hesitate to recommend any of that type for video capabilities. Also not great for scenics as the tiny CMOS sensors comes nowhere close to capturing the detail that the 16 MP image size would suggest.

Edit: link removed.https://bobfromcnp.wordpress.com/fuji-xp90-underwater-camera-review/


----------

